# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Ashampoo Snap

## tancja

*Ashampoo Snap 3.31*

*Операционная система:* Windows XP, Windows XP SP1, Windows XP SP2, Windows XP SP3, Windows Vista, Windows Vista SP1
*Год:* 2010
*Адрес официального сайта* www.ashampoo.com
*Язык (интерфейса):* Русский
*Размер* 17.27 MB

*Описание:* 
Ashampoo Snap - программа для создания скриншотов (снимков экрана) со встроенным графическим редактором, позволяющая применять самые разнообразные эффекты к полученным изображениям, добавлять текст, тени, неограниченное количество отмены действий, изменение размера. Обладает оригинальным и удобным пользовательским интерфейсом. Вы можете отправить моментальные снимки непосредственно через электронную почту при использовании интегрированной опции отправки и многое другое).Программа имеет инструменты для редактирования, эффекты и уникальный пользовательский интерфейс. Вы должны увидеть это, чтобы поверить - графическое редактирование никогда не было таким легким!

*Возможности:*
# Захват окон с за-экранным содержимым
# Захват целых текстовых документов, электрических таблиц, веб-страниц и веб-сайтов
# Полная поддержка нескольких дисплеев
# Полная поддержка на совместимость с Windows Vista
# Новые эффекты для захвата
# Наиболее простое и спешное использование
# Интерактивные справочники помогут вам разобраться в программе (имеется поддержка на русском языке)
# Новые и усовершенствованные инструменты редактирования изображения
# Расширенный пользовательский интерфейс
# Многоязычная поддержка, включая русский

*Активация:*
КЛЮЧИ
AMS3AV-77D992-88CC8B
AMS3AL-77VA38-5775DR
AMS3AD-77L927-E12029
AMS3A1-77BA5C-9V92CB
AMS3AL-775D3A-VF41BE
AMS3A0-779L5D-RCF0E3
AMS3A4-771644-8DR73B
AMS3AA-77F26C-0C3978
AMS3AC-775132-E3629V
AMS3AE-773936-7B1AA7

turbo.to
Depositfiles.com

----------

